# Lethargic Fish



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've had my betta for about a month now, and he's been fine, but within the past few days he's been hanging out at the bottom of the tank. Two days ago I noticed that he keeps trying to bury his head in the stones at the bottom of his tank. This morning I found him like that, and when I gave him some food, which normally gets him all excited, he just moved an inch or two, sat at the bottom of the tank and didn't move. He hasn't been eating well since yesterday. Can anyone tell me what's wrong?


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

Does he have any physical symptoms? Discolorations, etc.? What temperature is is tank? Is it heated/filtered? What's your water change schedule? A little more information will make it easier for us to help you diagnose him.. but, in the meantime, I would start with a big water change, a full water change if it's a small uncycled tank, making sure the temperature of the water stays the same. Also a salt bath <will post link in a moment> might help him..


----------



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

His color seems fine. I've witnessed him change color from indigo (his name) to silverish when he is stressed (usually when I change his water, he does NOT like it when I change his water), but right now his color seems normal. The tank temperature is constant, but I'm not sure the exact temperature. We live in Florida, so there's not much of what I'd call temperature variation. The tank is not heated or filtered, but I changed the water three days ago, I usually do so once a week. I'm interested in this "salt bath". What is it?


----------



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

Wait, I'm not sure if I'm imagining it because I'm worried, but he does seem a TINY bit discolored on his face and around his gills.


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=25297

Thats neenjar's post about salt baths. I would still start with a full water change if he's lethargic, even though you did one 3 days ago.


----------



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm trying to post a picture of what he's been doing, floating almost vertically with his head under a rock or shell near the glass. I'm getting really worried. He's barely breathing and almost never comes up for air. He's also completely ignoring food now.


----------



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok, I've given him a full water change and a 5 minute salt bath (I was afraid to leave him in there for longer). His color came back when he was in the salt bath but now it's a bit faded again. He's breathing had become a bit more regular, but he's becoming increasingly unresponsive. He doesn't even run from the net anymore, he just sits there limply.

Coincidentally, I've bought him a bigger tank and was going to switch him into it tomorrow. Do you think that will help? I'm so worried.


----------

